# Geophysic True Seconds - ownership experience so far...



## CraigLOakville (Jan 22, 2017)

Hi,

I'm looking to upgrade my ageing Oris BC3 with a proper watch - after much soul-searching, I've narrowed the choices down to the JLC TS in stainless steel or the Rolex Explorer. My heart instantly went for the TS - particularly with the news that they're going to introduce the bracelet to the collection with an easy-swap mechanism - as I'd like to use both a bracelet and a strap; but my head is telling me the Rolex will be more reliable, accurate and cheaper to buy/service moving forwards, plus I do love the look despite the two watches being completely different styles.

Given the 770 calibre is relatively untested, can anyone speak to their experience so far with the TS in terms of reliability, accuracy and past JLC servicing experience? I'm unlikely to be able to add to my collection for a few years, so would like to get this decision right!

Thanks in advance...


----------



## Citlalcoatl (Dec 5, 2015)

I think a Geophysic 1958 to an Explorer is a better comparison than the true-second.

I'm sure they're all fine for general reliability in day to day office wear or a casual stroll, but if you're planning on anything remotely "rough", I don't think the watches are quite in the same niche. The paltry 5atm water resistance of the TS tells it all (not to mention the loss of the meager antimagnetic resistance in the 1958).

On a side note, I personally think the current JLC bracelet is of no comparison to the Rolex oyster.

The brain is quite correctly telling you "Explorer", especially if this is your "GADA" or "one watch", but ultimately it is the heart that rules the roost when it comes to watches otherwise more of us would be wearing Gshocks or Apple Watches as our daily wearers for a fraction of the price unless we were in formal attire.

My advice would be as follows: If your heart is set on the True Second, then keep the Oris as your "beater" and wear the True Second when you don't think it's going to have a high likelihood of seeing rough wear and keep it on the strap. Otherwise...go with the explorer and never look back until you're ready to get another watch.

My _personal_ view based on what you have posted (if it were up to me, which it is not) would be get the Explorer and see where you feel it is "not enough" for you (i.e.: not formal enough for you in some circles or not robust enough in others) and that will dictate your second watch purchase to compliment that one. Absolute worst case, your trade in value won't be terrible compared to the JLC.

My* personal personal* view: Keep the Oris for daily wear and buy a real JLC dress watch instead for when it is not enough (if you're sticking to a 6-8k budget I would advise looking at a Reverso TT1931 or the JLC MC Small Seconds in steel...if your budget is higher, check out the ALS Saxonia 37mm Thin since the MUT Jubilee is hard to find now...if your budget is even more then buy whatever you want!  )....and if the Oris isn't sturdy enough for your trek through the jungles of South America, get a Gshock for a couple hundred bucks.

TLDR: Both watches are great though, do your research, figure out when you'd wear them and for what, try them on, then decide


----------



## CraigLOakville (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks so much for the detailed response Citlalcoatl - it’s much appreciated! In terms of hard use, I’ve a desk job and wear a suit, so rather boringly it won’t need to put up with too many hard knocks...

Rolex: Love the simple and understated looks, the 5yr guarantee, 7-10yr servicing period and my overall impression Rolex’s seem to be somewhat bomb-proof based on limited experience; versus the fact it’s still a Rolex and I’d ideally wanted something a little different to the crowd.

TC: Very different feel to the watch, but I’d seen pictures of it with a brown leather strap, so combined with the new option of a bracelet (I gather the Rolex would win on this front), I thought it could do casual and formal. Also love the design, but just somewhat apprehensive about the general reliability compared to the simpler caliber in the Rolex, as well as potentially higher servicing costs for a JLC in general (not sure if true admittedly) and service intervals (I’d been advised every 3yrs), given the new 770 calibre might represent more of a risk having only recently been introduced to the line-up. Will have another look at the 1958 though…definitely worth a thought.

I’m going to try on both at the weekend, so hopefully it’ll be quickly apparent which has the greater draw.

Thanks again and to anyone else with experience (good or bad) with the TS, comments gratefully received.


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

I'm a big fan of both brands and am lucky enough to have a Memovox, Brevit (vintage dress watch), BLNR and Sea Dweller. 

To sum up ownership of both brands - The Rolexes feel better made and I tend to go to them more often. In saying that, the JLCs feel more special.

of these two watches I'd buy an Explorer. It's a bit more versatile than the Geophysic and I'm also not that big a fan of the Geophysic.


----------



## MR CARDOSO (Aug 19, 2014)

Citlalcoatl said:


> I think a Geophysic 1958 to an Explorer is a better comparison than the true-second.
> 
> I'm sure they're all fine for general reliability in day to day office wear or a casual stroll, but if you're planning on anything remotely "rough", I don't think the watches are quite in the same niche. The paltry 5atm water resistance of the TS tells it all (not to mention the loss of the meager antimagnetic resistance in the 1958).
> 
> ...


_subscribe this_


----------



## CraigLOakville (Jan 22, 2017)

Thanks folks...not any wiser on the reliability of the TC, but I went to AD and tried on both. Complete dead-heat so will need to go back and try again...shouldn't be that much of an decision but there you go, the heart obviously wants me to buy both! Leaning towards an Explorer based on boring old-fashioned common sense but we'll see.


----------



## jelly jam (Jun 21, 2016)

I may be wrong but I do not believe a JLC will be recognized by most people. The dead beat second will further mask it as a luxury watch. The Rolex will be recognized by most adults as a nice, expensive watch. I think that is a pretty big difference as far as others perception and how you might feel about it. 

They are both awesome watches and I've been jonesing for a TS. To me, the JLC is more special, unique but won't be as appreciated by others.


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

I have a tough time believing that given the open choice, with neither price nor lack of knowledge of the brand JLC being a factor, that one would choose a boring old Rolex Explorer over any JLC that has really caught their fancy. Biased of me yes, but it is the Jaeger forum after all


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

I recently made this exact choice. I've always wanted an Explorer but prefer the anonymity, superior finishing and uniqueness of the JLC. Was a no-brainer for me. 









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## oztech (Apr 30, 2015)

I like both brands but the TC reminds me of a quartz watch but a Master Ultra Thin now we are talking but if its a do all the Explorer hands down and yes I am biased I have one but would love to add a JLC MUT Moon to the collection.


----------



## MeanDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

Anyone here have tried the new bracelet for True Second? I am planning to get it in singapore in early/mid july. I am still waiting for availability...


----------



## mpbrada (Feb 14, 2014)

dinexus said:


> I recently made this exact choice. I've always wanted an Explorer but prefer the anonymity, superior finishing and uniqueness of the JLC. Was a no-brainer for me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Great choice! Which strap did you choose? I like the look of your strap.

Mine says hi!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmacln (Feb 8, 2009)

MeanDaddy said:


> Anyone here have tried the new bracelet for True Second? I am planning to get it in singapore in early/mid july. I am still waiting for availability...


I just ordered one from an AD. They're telling me 6-8 weeks. There's not much talk out there regarding the new bracelet it seems... Other than the quick release lever, the bracelet seems to be the same overall design as other JLC bracelets.


----------



## GhostlyProduct (Nov 22, 2016)

Yeah I liked it more than I thought I would. The bracelet is very user-friendly and feels of the upmost quality, but the clasp is overly bulky in my humble opinion. I would recommend trying it on, of course. The finishing is really great.


----------



## mpbrada (Feb 14, 2014)

Do you know how much they are charging for the bracelet alone?



GhostlyProduct said:


> Yeah I liked it more than I thought I would. The bracelet is very user-friendly and feels of the upmost quality, but the clasp is overly bulky in my humble opinion. I would recommend trying it on, of course. The finishing is really great.
> View attachment 11510002


----------



## GhostlyProduct (Nov 22, 2016)

I was quoted $2230 USD from Jaeger, but was noted that pricing may be different for AD's versus direct from the boutiques.


----------



## MeanDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

oh wow.. didnt know 1 was available already.. I am still waiting for an answer.. They cannot tell me the exact date of availability.. although I am getting the one with the watch straight away, not the bracelet itself..

@gmacln I would assume the AD you went is located in Canada? Did you have to put down a deposit? Or they just told you to come in and it should be available by that time?

the bracelet looks good. I will not have the luxury to try before you buy, but I am confident enough it will fit and will be fine.

I even told them I would be willing to put down a deposit as long as they can guarantee the item will be ready by the time of my visit.

Does anybody know the relative availability on "new" JLC items in singapore compared to european/american AD? thnx


----------



## MeanDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

So any comments regarding the watch performance, and anything you would like to say? accuracy? Is it worthy for the price? Is it a great watch? is it everything you would have hoped for when you got this watch? I would really appreciate the comments. Cheers


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

MeanDaddy said:


> So any comments regarding the watch performance, and anything you would like to say? accuracy? Is it worthy for the price? Is it a great watch? is it everything you would have hoped for when you got this watch? I would really appreciate the comments. Cheers


It's a great watch, and every bit worth the price of entry. Mine runs a little fast right now, though I expect it to settle in over the course of the next few weeks.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gmacln (Feb 8, 2009)

MeanDaddy said:


> oh wow.. didnt know 1 was available already.. I am still waiting for an answer.. They cannot tell me the exact date of availability.. although I am getting the one with the watch straight away, not the bracelet itself..
> 
> @gmacln I would assume the AD you went is located in Canada? Did you have to put down a deposit? Or they just told you to come in and it should be available by that time?
> 
> ...


MeanDaddy - I went to the JLC Boutique in Yorkdale Mall (Toronto). I put down a deposit - approximately 1/2 the total price. I also wanted to try the bracelet before I purchased. Since the JCL bracelets are similar, I tried on another model with bracelet to get the sense of what it would be like.


----------



## gmacln (Feb 8, 2009)

Deleted post


----------



## MeanDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

gmacln - oic thnx for the reply. Some of the AD in singapore told me they can get me 1 available (watch + bracelet) during my visit later on, which is around mid july. Still negotiating on price before buying though.. I am still waiting on 1 of grey market dealer I know too.. we will see. thnx


----------



## dbskevin (Feb 19, 2017)

If i have the cash i'd get a JLC over a rolex.


----------



## aaroniusl (Nov 3, 2015)

I am recently looking at a TS too, so hope to see my owners' comments and views on this watch.


----------



## Seleur (Oct 14, 2013)

I'm thinking of getting one of these too, as I love the aesthetic and complication, but am worried that the ticking second hand will bother me - not because it's not cool, but because other people will perceive me as having a quartz watch. Actual owners - has this bothered you?


----------



## ridley (Jan 24, 2013)

Hi
Doesn't bother me one bit. Nobody except a watch fan will notice, & they will no what a cool comlication a dead beat second is


----------



## mpbrada (Feb 14, 2014)

I personally find it amusing that some people think my watch is quartz. Far from bothering me, it helps me to identify a true WIS. 

Overall, I think the watch is among the very best quality pieces available for under $10k. The attention to detail is simply astonishing. Could it have been better? Probably. But it is a very, very good watch.



Seleur said:


> I'm thinking of getting one of these too, as I love the aesthetic and complication, but am worried that the ticking second hand will bother me - not because it's not cool, but because other people will perceive me as having a quartz watch. Actual owners - has this bothered you?


----------



## dinexus (Nov 18, 2012)

Seleur said:


> I'm thinking of getting one of these too, as I love the aesthetic and complication, but am worried that the ticking second hand will bother me - not because it's not cool, but because other people will perceive me as having a quartz watch. Actual owners - has this bothered you?


I think if you're buying based on what other people think of you, this probably isn't the watch for you to begin with.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## georges zaslavsky (Feb 11, 2006)

The JLC is very refined and unique watch. The JLC calibre 770 winds in one direction unlike the Rolex 3255 which winds in both direction, it has also 72 hours of power reserve as opposed to 42-45 hyours for the JLC movement. Also from a technical standpoint, the Rolex is more accurate and more solidly built. It all depends of what you are looking for, whether a nice dress watch or an everyday watch.


----------



## elchicomalo (Dec 10, 2015)

This is my current crush, had to see it in the flesh (dubai mall)... any thoughts?


----------



## Gunnar_917 (Feb 24, 2015)

That is a stunning watch. I tried one on a while ago and loved it. 

my my concern is whether I'd get sick of that dial. Yes it looks good but for how long would I like something that busy


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

elchicomalo said:


> This is my current crush, had to see it in the flesh (dubai mall)... any thoughts?


From that picture at least, looks too big for your wrist unfortunately. Maybe just optical illusion of camera angle. That world timer dial is very well made and high quality. Those globe dials generally are not my favorites though... You kind of have to look closely to distinguish one from another in any meaningful way. Perhaps it's an acquired taste?


----------



## Seleur (Oct 14, 2013)

The dial is a little busy, would you get tired of it in a few years?


----------



## elchicomalo (Dec 10, 2015)

Gunnar_917 said:


> That is a stunning watch. I tried one on a while ago and loved it.
> 
> my my concern is whether I'd get sick of that dial. Yes it looks good but for how long would I like something that busy





Seleur said:


> The dial is a little busy, would you get tired of it in a few years?


Same concern, plus how long will I appreciate that ticking dead beat seconds... best solution i guess is hunt preowned


----------



## TallWatch (Oct 10, 2013)

I like the True Seconds a lot, cool feature and very nice finishing. Plus the movement shows. On a bracelet its just as versatile as the explorer imo, but not as solid !. So if its 80% dress wear you are thinking of, the JLC is a nicer choice even with short sleeves/hot day. If you plan on doing a lot of activities i dont think there is anything better than Rolex.


----------



## MeanDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

hi guys, I have some questions on true second, I am getting it soon

its with regards to crown:

1. is it true that we can just rotate the crown manually to restore power (if the watch has been idle for > 2 days). does this apply to all mechanical automatic match?

From what I read: you pull crown once, you can change the hour & date. you pull crown twice, you change the minutes. So in order to change the date most efficiently, basically you pull the crown once and move the hour hand. is this correct?

thnx


----------



## WatchWarlock (Aug 24, 2015)

I loved it when I tried it on. Just for me personally, while gorgeous, I couldn't pull off that dial discreetly.



elchicomalo said:


> This is my current crush, had to see it in the flesh (dubai mall)... any thoughts?


----------



## bluedialer (Sep 16, 2011)

MeanDaddy said:


> hi guys, I have some questions on true second, I am getting it soon
> 
> its with regards to crown:
> 
> ...


Most modern automatic watches can also be hand wound, yes. But it is best to rely mostly on the automatic rotor mechanism, as the winding system in an automatic may not be as robustly designed for hand winding on a daily basis the way handwind only movements are designed. Anyway, this model has no screw down crown, so yes turning the crown clockwise will immediately start to wind power into the watch.

About the date change, that's correct. That would be the quickest way, as there's no quick date change mechanism. You can change the date either forward or backward though, whichever way will get you to the correct date faster. It's actually a bit of a pain, if you have to move 15 days in either direction, that means rotating the hour hand 30 times around the dial, which is a bit tedious. It's a trade off for quick changing the time zone, plus you don't need to worry about damaging the date change mechanism from accidentally quick-changing it at the wrong time. You do still want to move the independent hour hand in a controlled uniform way, and not too roughly though.


----------



## MeanDaddy (Mar 21, 2017)

@bluedialer thnx a lot for the reply. really appreciate it.


----------



## Tiss0t (Dec 8, 2016)

Thanks for sharing. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

